# To debadge or not to debadge



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

The "MiTo" badge


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Leave it I'd say. I'm not a fan of rebadging unless it's a Volvo with their huge script all across the back of the car.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Debadge, the back of your car is quite big and the badge looks small and lost almost


----------



## Mini devil (May 4, 2014)

take it off, can always put another back on if you want to at a later date


----------



## Aaron207Gti (Jan 19, 2014)

Take it off  will look so much cleaner IMO


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

It's a debage for me, as mentioned above, the badge is lost on the backend anyway.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Always de badge


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leave it - looks fine


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

leave it, looks fine.


----------



## Dan (Feb 22, 2007)

Off. Less is more


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

The Mito badge already looks like half of it has been removed!


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

De-badge that bad boy, you know what car it is and it's distinct enough for others to know as well. 

The back end would look so much smoother without a badge. Some cars suit it better than others but I de-badged the back of my Megane 225 and it looks so much better for it.


----------



## squiretolley (Mar 10, 2014)

Definately de-badge.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

What about the rear window wiper?


----------



## antman_1 (Jan 26, 2012)

Debadge!


----------



## GeRoY (Dec 29, 2010)

Please! Don't debadge! It's nice like this. I think the back of it will be very empty without the Mito badge.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

take the Mito badge off and leave the alfa badge on???


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

pez said:


> take the Mito badge off and leave the alfa badge on???


Yeah will leave the Alfa Badge on.

Can't take it off anyway as its the boot mechanism...


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Rotiform said:


> What about the rear window wiper?


I wont be removing the rear window wiper...


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

I think I would leave it on


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

hostler said:


> I think I would leave it on


Hey thanks for doing this mock-up image.

Now I've seen how it would look, I actually think it looks better!


----------



## hostler (Jan 10, 2015)

np, nice car!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Quite dinky for an Alfa Romeo, Lovely Jubbly.


----------



## Steve_6R (Jun 9, 2014)

Definitely debadge. Was the very first thing I did to my Polo and its so worth it.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

de-badging looks smart on bigger boots, get it off!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Off off off off.


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

GazGJ said:


> Yeah will leave the Alfa Badge on.
> 
> Can't take it off anyway as its the boot mechanism...


Ohhh ok then debadge it


----------



## Shiggy999 (Oct 28, 2014)

Defo debadge! It was the first thing I did when I got mine


----------



## GazGJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Shiggy999 said:


> Defo debadge! It was the first thing I did when I got mine


That looks great mate. Did the letters come off ok? Did you use a heat gun?


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Debadge, I think it will look miles better!

Sutty.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I always try and keep things original, so keep it on...
Also, if you remove it, you will miss out on hours of fun over the next few years detailing round it with little round brushes and foam/cotton buds! :lol:

Ben


----------



## Shiggy999 (Oct 28, 2014)

GazGJ said:


> That looks great mate. Did the letters come off ok? Did you use a heat gun?


Easy peasy, some hot water and a credit card, took 5 mins tops, no heat gun involved


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Use dental floss mate and then some tardis to take off the glue residue.

Literally a 2 min job.


----------

